
On the Front Lines of South Africa's Baboon Wars - mcone
https://www.outsideonline.com/2231291/frontlines-south-africas-human-vs-baboon-war
======
basicplus2
<As human settlements expand across the earth’s surface, conflicts with
wildlife are increasing. According to a review in the journal Animal
Conservation, this represents “one of the most widespread and intractable
issues facing [conservationists] today.”>

They talk of it is a new thing but it has always been this way. Everywhere man
moves to, he tends to wipe everything out, establish monocultures of food and
nobody generally heard about it.

The only difference now is that we hear about it more...

and there is precious little "wildlife" left in the world, so maybe we are
just beginning to care a little.

